# Help em up Harness



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

Joey’s back legs are not working well at all. Happened very quickly. We suspect DM, but will not subject him to x-rays and MRIs (he’s 14.5 years old). We brought him to his vet today for an earlier than scheduled Adequan shot. He’s already on Metacam; the vet ordered another medication (I forgot to ask her what it was, I was so upset).

She recommends the Help em up Harness, and I was wondering if any of you have used it and what your experience was.

He can still eat, drink and do his business (with some help).


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Yes, we used it with Halo. It was worth every penny.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

I have used it and also have simply wrapped a large folded towel around the waist and knotted it or a flat belt. I never had to use any for long so had no preference.


----------



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)

We used it with Luc who had laryngeal paralysis polyneuropathy that was affecting his hind legs (after his larynx). It really helped him. He lived to 15.5 and we used for the last couple of months of his life, but probably could've used it sooner.


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

I just ordered it this morning. It’s heartbreaking to see Joey have so much trouble walking. I pray that this harness is a help to him (and to my husband who has been lifting him).


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

The harness is working very well when getting Joey in and out of the car. 

His walking has slowly improved over the last month. So far, he hasn’t needed the harness to walk out (slowly) to the backyard to do his business.

He was diagnosed with a bacterial infection, which is currently being treated with antibiotics.

We found out that one of the vet techs has a 70-pound dog with DM. She lives in a second-floor apartment and has a very hard time bringing him downstairs. We gave her the money to buy a Help em Up Harness. She says it’s working wonderfully.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Glad to hear he is doing better and that was a very nice gesture on your part to help another.


----------

